# Reading > Who Said That? >  who said nothing happens casually?

## nps_marina

Ok, it's just this question.
My sister was in class the other day, and the teacher said something on the lines of 'I think it was Orson Welles who said that nothing that happens is casual. If a nail on a wall is shown, that's because somebody is going to hang him/herself from it'.
My sister thought she recognized the quote, but in a slightly different manner (if you see a rope), and from a different source (she suspected Russian authors, presumably Tolstoy).

She asked me, and I also find the quote familiar, though more from a movie than a book (besides, we can rule out Russian authors, since I never got past the first few pages of War and Peace). I thought it out in some logical sense, and perhaps the quote is from Shyamalan?

Or it might be from Welles all along (though I have only seen Citizen Kane...).

So... help please? Does it ring any bells?

----------


## bazarov

It's not Tolstoy; there is a whole chapter in War and Peace which talks about ''nothing happens casually''.

----------

